# Car Security Systems and Insurance



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Its beginning to look like most insurers are insisting on a tracker or similar for new GTR's. In addition, the insurance premiums on GTR's seem to have rocketed in the last 6 months as have the sizes of the compulsory excesses. I can't see any thing on the forum history about trackers. Anything in particular that members would recommend. I've bought Cobra and TRACKER systems over the years.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

besty said:


> Its beginning to look like most insurers are insisting on a tracker or similar for new GTR's. In addition, the insurance premiums on GTR's seem to have rocketed in the last 6 months as have the sizes of the compulsory excesses. I can't see any thing on the forum history about trackers. Anything in particular that members would recommend. I've bought Cobra and TRACKER systems over the years.


The tracker etc might be due to the new price. A few years ago an insurance company told me they were no bothered about a tracker unless the value was over £80k (or something like that).

I did a compare the meerkat thing a couple of weeks ago and prices were coming out around 30-40% more than last year (it's due in a month's time). I'm waiting to see what renewal I get shortly.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

snuffy said:


> The tracker etc might be due to the new price. A few years ago an insurance company told me they were no bothered about a tracker unless the value was over £80k (or something like that).
> 
> I did a compare the meerkat thing a couple of weeks ago and prices were coming out around 30-40% more than last year (it's due in a month's time). I'm waiting to see what renewal I get shortly.


Most of them seem to use £75k as a cut off - either they decline cover or include onerous conditions. My current insurer is quoting a comp excess of £1,750 vs £500 last year.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

besty said:


> Most of them seem to use £75k as a cut off - either they decline cover or include onerous conditions. My current insurer is quoting a comp excess of £1,750 vs £500 last year.


My current excess is £600 (£350 compulsory and £250 voluntary). My other car (Fiat 500) is £0 + £250. That's with Admiral multicar. 

Looking at my documents just now I should think I will be getting the renewal in about 10 days time.


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

Try paceward insurance broker, no tracker needed


----------



## HUGHS1E (Jan 20, 2015)

Agree that insurance is up but if standard try hastings direct


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

besty said:


> Its beginning to look like most insurers are insisting on a tracker or similar for new GTR's. In addition, the insurance premiums on GTR's seem to have rocketed in the last 6 months as have the sizes of the compulsory excesses. I can't see any thing on the forum history about trackers. Anything in particular that members would recommend. I've bought Cobra and TRACKER systems over the years.


Because you said that I thought I'd just do another quote to see the results.

It's pretty much the same for me, no tracker required, and still around 500 quid from Hastings (almost stock MY16, their valuation 68k) 18k miles per year, 450 compulsory excess. So no increase detectable here.

The worst company was Admiral again, who quoted 3.3k, haha!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Pace Ward were brilliant when I was insuring mine, Give them a bell and speak to Jade.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am with Admiral and have a Nissan tracker fitted. It made no difference to the price of my insurance, which disappointed me a bit.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

HUGHS1E said:


> Agree that insurance is up but if standard try hastings direct


No joy - may be the cost of the car


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

besty said:


> No joy - may be the cost of the car


Just tried it at £75k and the quote is very competitive


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Stealth69 said:


> Pace Ward were brilliant when I was insuring mine, Give them a bell and speak to Jade.


Thanks for the tip. I've spoken to Jade to see what they can do.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I have just had my renewal quote from Admiral.

£394.62

And last year it was £396.35.

So I will be sticking with that.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

snuffy said:


> I have just had my renewal quote from Admiral.
> 
> £394.62
> 
> ...


Hi Snuffy, That looks a really good quote. Have you got a Tracker fitted ? I went with Hastings to avoid putting one on. The cheapest I could get too on a MY17 car was £550. Increasing the voluntary excess to £1,000 put the premium up which is a first.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

besty said:


> Hi Snuffy, That looks a really good quote. Have you got a Tracker fitted ? I went with Hastings to avoid putting one on. The cheapest I could get too on a MY17 car was £550. Increasing the voluntary excess to £1,000 put the premium up which is a first.


I should say I've not added the 10% insurance premium tax (so I could compare it to last year). No tracker required. It's part of my multicar policy (£180 for my other car, a 1.2 Fiat 500 !). I've declared my exhaust and ECU and told them it's 600bhp (which is about right). The excess has stayed the same at £600.

Increasing the premium for increasing the excess ! That's a good one. About as daft as a mate of mine who fitted uprated brakes to his Lotus Esprit and his insurance company wanted to increase his premium !


----------

